# Moderate X UAC Blog



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I like the X, in sw montana last year we had a bad depth hoar problem with many small slides stepping to the ground. With out much new snow the avy report stayed at mod. 

I spend my time in bozeman mt and around seattle, it is interesting how different the avy centers for the two areas are. The nwac uses the rose, images along with what I consider a limited written assesment. The gnfac focuses on frequent snow pit data in common bc locals, and reports of recent slides natural and human triggered. No rose, no images, just a written message along about current avalanche issues, with snow pit data, pictures and videos. I seem to gain more understanding from the written report than the images, I'm an engineering student and have to read tech data more often than some people.


----------

